# NJ BMWCCA Autox Round 5 - 8/29/04



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Woohoo! Almost racing time again!

http://njbmwcca.org/sched.htm

Still waiting on a new course layout. =/

Last event I was able to clean up my driving considerably but failed to work on my turn in. So this weekend I'm going cone hunting!!

Hope to see y'all there!

ps. I'm considering doing a small production run of wheel pins (0.5"dia x 8"L M12-1.5 threaded end) PM if you're interested, so I know how many to make. This will be an autox only thing.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Elwood said:


> This will be an autox only thing.


:dunno:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

///ACS330Ci said:


> :dunno:


 Already making a few for some friends and a few extra are no biggy. But I'm not going to compete with board sponsors that do this for a living


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Elwood said:


> Already making a few for some friends and a few extra are no biggy. But I'm not going to compete with board sponsors that do this for a living


Understand :thumbup:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Elwood said:


> ps. I'm considering doing a small production run of wheel pins


WTF are wheel pins? :dunno:

Will it make me go faster?


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

BTW, my wife may come along and even co-drive at the event! :wow: :yikes:

:jawdrop: 

Take cover everyone!!!!


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> BTW, my wife may come along and even co-drive at the event! :wow: :yikes:
> 
> :jawdrop:
> 
> Take cover everyone!!!!


 NICE!! Then you have to come to the NJ event! I'll give her a ride so she knows what it's like to go fast. :eeps:  :rofl: j/k

My Bro is supposed to come. Looking forward to scaring the crap out of him :fingers:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Elwood said:


> I'll give her a ride so she knows what it's like to go fast.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Elwood said:


> Looking forward to scaring the crap out of him :fingers:


Yeah, that sounds cool in theory, but when it actually happens, it won't be any fun for you. I took bren for a ride a while back. Still haven't gotten the smell out of my car.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

rumratt said:


>


 :rofl:

I think I'm actually going to show up for this autocross. :eeps: :drive:

The weather looks good, Alken from e46fanatics has offered me a ride in his newly modded car, we're done two out of our three moves from our old house to our new house (don't ask :tsk: ) and I have a tentative go-ahead from the old lady. :thumbup:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Yeah, that sounds cool in theory, but when it actually happens, it won't be any fun for you. I took bren for a ride a while back. Still haven't gotten the smell out of my car.












got that part covered :thumbup:


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

I will try to be there. Two days of autox!


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Hercules said:


> I will try to be there. Two days of autox!


Two days? Where's day 1?


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Two days? Where's day 1?


 28th is in E-Town.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

What time does this event run from and till? I gotta get outta there by 12 noon oh and also.... what's the entry fee?

Thanks


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Hercules said:


> What time does this event run from and till? I gotta get outta there by 12 noon oh and also.... what's the entry fee?
> 
> Thanks


Registration starts at 9:00. Feel is $30 or $35 depending on whether you're a BMWCCA member. http://njbmwcca.org/autocross.htm

They're generally not thrilled with folks leaving mid-day (need people to help do cone duty in the afternoon too). I'm not sure if it's just discouraged, or if you'll get yelled at the next time you show up to an event.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Registration starts at 9:00. Feel is $30 or $35 depending on whether you're a BMWCCA member. http://njbmwcca.org/autocross.htm
> 
> They're generally not thrilled with folks leaving mid-day (need people to help do cone duty in the afternoon too). I'm not sure if it's just discouraged, or if you'll get yelled at the next time you show up to an event.


 If you drive a session I'd expect to work a session. Those that don't are the yokels that deserve to be hung by their thumbs.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Elwood said:


> If you drive a session I'd expect to work a session. Those that don't are the yokels that deserve to be hung by their thumbs.


I hear Matt's really good with the radio.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

alee said:


> I hear Matt's really good with the radio.


Are you saying I'm a yokel? :eeps: 

BTW, it looks like the wife won't be coming. Something to the effect of, "It will be a nice day Sunday so I'd rather hang out at the pool. I can autocross some other time when it's not such a good pool day." :banghead:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Are you saying I'm a yokel? :eeps:
> 
> BTW, it looks like the wife won't be coming. Something to the effect of, "It will be a nice day Sunday so I'd rather hang out at the pool. I can autocross some other time when it's not such a good pool day." :banghead:


  Bummer. It's looks to be a hot sticky day so can't blame her too much.


----------

